# PDF at San Francisco Zoo ID?



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Saw this in someones facebook album they made after visiting the SF Zoo. What kind of PDF is that?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful Yellowback to me.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Redhead87xc said:


> Looks like a beautiful Yellowback to me.


I second that.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Those are actually fairly hard to find these days.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks strongly like the attachi Baka local that have been coming in the past 2 years.


----------

